# Dame Black Copper HM x Sire Blue VT



## JettaBetta (Aug 19, 2019)

Both Dame and Sire are first time parents.

17/08 (8pm) Introduction 
(10pm) Female looking eager to join the male. Lights out.

18/08 (2pm) Female is released. They immediately hit off. No chasing, no nipping. Usual flaring and dancing.

(6pm) Female was in a corner scared, I missed what happaned. I put the female back in the jar.

(8pm) Bubble nest was completed, female was released again.

(9.30pm) First attempt to embrace. Female got scared the first time and didn't want to repeat it. Male got frustrated and chased her furiously for about 20 seconds. The female managed to hide so I decided not to interfere. Lights out.

19/08 (8am) The bettas embraced. No eggs were released.

(10am) Successfull embrace with eggs being released and fertilised.

(3pm) Male started to furiously chase female. Female removed.

Now it's another waiting game.


----------



## swee777 (Aug 2, 2019)

Congratulations. Can't wait. Good luck.


----------



## JettaBetta (Aug 19, 2019)

swee777 said:


> Congratulations. Can't wait. Good luck.



Thank you ♡ this is my first go at breeding so I'm crossing my fingers for some good luck. Spawning is easy, keeping the fry alive is the real challenge.


----------



## swee777 (Aug 2, 2019)

What will you feed them?


----------



## JettaBetta (Aug 19, 2019)

swee777 said:


> What will you feed them?


Brine Shrimp

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## swee777 (Aug 2, 2019)

Can't wait for progress reports. Please keep us posted


----------



## JettaBetta (Aug 19, 2019)

This morning I panicked. Couldn't see any eggs in the nest but the male was still guarding it so I let him be. Now I'm back to see a few, my guess is he hid most of them under the bubble wrap. The nest is scatering slightly in the outskirts of the bubble wrap but growing under it. Will take pictures later and add.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## JettaBetta (Aug 19, 2019)

Pictures as promised.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## JettaBetta (Aug 19, 2019)

21/08 (12.07am) - I see tiny tiny babies inside the eggs! Being overlooked by the proud, albeit exhausted, dad.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## JettaBetta (Aug 19, 2019)

21/08 (9am) - Fry are still inside de eggs, visible with the naked eye. I have the sensation that not as many as before but might be just my paranoia. 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Betta_addict36 (Jan 14, 2019)

Just wait till all the fry hatch and all the little cuties are bouncing around in the nest- its the coolest thing ever! Cant wait for another update, good luck! 🙂


----------



## JettaBetta (Aug 19, 2019)

21/08 (11pm) The fry have hatched.

I think I see about a dozen but they are so tiny and the bubbles so big they hide pretty well. At some point I saw at least 6 sinking to the bottom. Dad was so busy picking them up that he didn't even bothered flaring at me. He just turned away and kept his endless job while I observed. He needs a great treat as soon as he is done so we are upgrading his aquarium 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Betta_addict36 (Jan 14, 2019)

Congrats! Good luck with the fry!!


----------



## JettaBetta (Aug 19, 2019)

How many would you guess?

Very small water change today. About 10% only. Will test the water later today and do more if needed.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## JettaBetta (Aug 19, 2019)

23/08 (11pm) Free swimming! Daddy was taken out. Had their first meal.

Feeding them every 6 hours, very little amounts. 

24/08 (9am) Saw tiny tiny worms not visible with the naked eye in the tank. Had to use a professional x10 to see the babies better but could see tiny specks through it so went and got a x100 in my phone to check them out. I freaked out. Though this is it they all gona die. Researched the crap out of it. Found nothing like it. The camera won't focus enough but its the longest white dot.

24/08 (5pm) still looking at them interacting with the worms. Finally saw them eating one. I was finally relieved until I told my bf. Now he is asking what if they are parasites? Here we go I'm freaking out again...









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## JettaBetta (Aug 19, 2019)

This morning I decided enough was enough. Instead of trying to pipette all the dirt out of my fry thank i was simply going to transfer the fry with 10% of their water and 90% of aged water into another "tank". I had counter 44 fry, I assumed I missed about 20 so I was expecting it would be alot easier to transfer the fry than to try and get rid of the dirt. How wrong was I... 5 hours later job is done, I hope. Counted 301 fry 









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## peppersmom (Aug 26, 2019)

Congratulations on your fry!


I can't imagine 5 hours of pure tank cleaning/transferring the babies. OI! It's been a hot minute since I have had to do long fish maintenance like that. It'll be so worth it once you get to see all of your little fry babies all grown up.

Fingers crossed you get lot's of healthy fry and no issues. I look forward to seeing more pictures as the fry age. :smile2:


----------



## swee777 (Aug 2, 2019)

thank you so much for posting this journal. Some of us would not have the opportunity to see this. Good luck.


----------



## JettaBetta (Aug 19, 2019)

swee777 said:


> thank you so much for posting this journal. Some of us would not have the opportunity to see this. Good luck.


It's also good for me to keep track  so far the biggest note is how absolutely great the dad is. Hasn't been with the fry for days now but still making bubbles 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## JettaBetta (Aug 19, 2019)

7 days old update pictures 









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## grre (Jun 11, 2019)

This is so cool, I can't wait to see the fry grow up and start show their colouring.


----------



## JettaBetta (Aug 19, 2019)

grre said:


> This is so cool, I can't wait to see the fry grow up and start show their colouring.


If you are impatient imagine me 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## grre (Jun 11, 2019)

I remember trying to teach myself snail genetics back in grade 7...nevertheless the three apple snails I purchased never bred and simply crawled out of their jars and died...I guess breeding betta appeal to me because then I could raise them from babies, but at the same time, I don't think I could handle the death and culling. But I do hope your current flock are coming along nicely!!


----------



## JettaBetta (Aug 19, 2019)

2 weeks update!

Caught one opening and closing the mouth, so cute









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## peppersmom (Aug 26, 2019)

It must be so fascinating watching the fry grow. I am so looking forward to seeing more pictures of them as they grow up. Thanks for sharing we can all join in on the fun.


----------



## swee777 (Aug 2, 2019)

How adorably cute! You must be so excited every day to wake up to this.


----------



## JettaBetta (Aug 19, 2019)

So I did an experiment with the smallest of my fry. I changed some of them into my no filter shrimp tank as there was plenty ot tiny organisms living there and I wanted to give them a chance to grow faster. The shrimps I have tolerate a high range of temperatures so that wasn't an issue I just gradually put the temperature higher until it was the same as the fry tank. I think I lost some in the process, it's hard to tell as there is plenty of hiding spots on the shrimp tank, but the ones that I find more than doubled in size. They are thriving and grew immensely after the transfer. The smallest ones I left on the fry tank seem to barely have grown, they still look about 1 to 2 weeks old. They will be 1 month old tomorrow.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## swee777 (Aug 2, 2019)

Wow, I love experiments. Thanks for sharing. Love the tank too. 
What age do betta get separated?


----------



## JettaBetta (Aug 19, 2019)

swee777 said:


> Wow, I love experiments. Thanks for sharing. Love the tank too.
> What age do betta get separated?


Depends, some people separate them when they start flaring, others only when they start fin nipping. It's usually around 2 months old.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## JettaBetta (Aug 19, 2019)

Starting to get a blue shine in a certain light. Need to invest in a proper camera as my phone isn't doing the trick.

The runt isn't the only runt, or even the smallest, no idea how they wil survive as I am starting with tubifex today.










Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## JettaBetta (Aug 19, 2019)

I have now completely given up on my grow up tank and added the healthy fry to the shrimp tank. Culled all fry that were laying on their sides and unable to swim properly. Down to about 50 fry.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## JettaBetta (Aug 19, 2019)

6 week old update. Fry have ick but seem to be responding well to heat treatment.

Now I know my blue male had some red, I knew that there was a possibility of MG showing up, but in all honesty I wasn't expecting it, I still am not expecting it. Having said it I am starting to see some MG looking fry, but I am not getting my hopes up.

Some fry are starting to show yellow on the fins, near their bodies and then a clear blue line on the outside on their fins. I am wondering if this yellow might eventually turn red.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## tripodeca (Sep 26, 2019)

They're looking great! It's so much fun watching their colors develop as they grow!


----------



## JettaBetta (Aug 19, 2019)

tripodeca said:


> They're looking great! It's so much fun watching their colors develop as they grow!


The yellow is turning to red now tho. There are 2 that are smaller than the others but extra long that are remaining a greyish silver colour with little green/blue sparkles in the light. We will see I guess. I have caught quite a few flaring already 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleigh9579 (Jan 26, 2015)

Sorry, I was stuck on the first page. Once my computer updated I saw all the post. Thank you so much for sharing all of this!! It is amazing!!


----------



## JettaBetta (Aug 19, 2019)

Will wait as long as possible to jar as they are F1 and I have no intention to take them on shows. 


On another news I have some new eggs cooking on the nest again 

Same daddy but the female is a white platinum VT female with blue iridescent, goal is to hopefully increase the iridescent and maybe bring up some potential marbles as according to the females breeder she has the marble genome. 

The tricolour fish (last 3 pictures) is a new male I bought, he is still young only 3 months old but I will cross him when more mature to a female that is already with me but I'll be keeping that a surprise 

Lots of future plans as you see, let me know what you think.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## tripodeca (Sep 26, 2019)

What a gorgeous boy! Will you be starting a new spawn log for then new guys?


----------



## MTKBETTA (Nov 4, 2019)

This is fascinating! Thank you!


----------



## JettaBetta (Aug 19, 2019)

tripodeca said:


> What a gorgeous boy! Will you be starting a new spawn log for then new guys?


Hi,

Yes when they are ready to start breeding, should be next month. I have already a 3 week spawn from Blue VT male white VT female that I will be posting up soon. 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------

